# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الاخبار العاجله  من وكالات الانباء الاردنية >  تشكيلات ادارية واحالات الى التقاعد في وزارة التربية

## ادارة المنتدى

قرر وزير التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي ووزير التربية والتعليم الدكتور وليد المعاني اليوم الاربعاء

أكثر...

----------

